# No martial arts games



## mad_boxer (Dec 21, 2005)

LOL i was going through the games on this site and I culdnt find any martial arts games except for one where u throw shurikens at ninjas. Is it just me that finds it funny that on a martial arts site we have dozens of games but none to do with martial arts?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 21, 2005)

Moderator note:

Thread moved to MartialTalk Support Forum. 

G. Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Moderator


----------



## mantis (Dec 21, 2005)

mad_boxer said:
			
		

> LOL i was going through the games on this site and I culdnt find any martial arts games except for one where u throw shurikens at ninjas. Is it just me that finds it funny that on a martial arts site we have dozens of games but none to do with martial arts?


LOL
ur doing the exact same thing im doing
im looking for kung fu games related to the "romance of three kingdoms" or that legend in general
i just cant find a nice game on pc/xbox...
there's capoeira fighter II which i hear is good


----------

